#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  BLD,s Trip to China

## beerlaodrinker

Last month i heard that Hainan airlines had started a twice weekly service to Hainan island from Vientiane so we decided to check it out, we also visited Guangzhou, Guilin, Guiyang, Yangshuo, Dali, Lijiang ang flew back to Vientiane via Kunming, it was a hectic and a bit stressful trip that i doubt i would be daft enough to do again, The Chinks are quite simply hard work, especially travelling with young kids and a broken arm



we travelled mostly by Train, Chinese trains are actually quite good



We got lucky on the hainan flight and had a nearly empty plane, This worked out well as it was an 11.00 pm departure and i was sufficiently Blootered and was able to stretch out for the short flight to Haikou.

Love it when the planes empty, check in girl said its rammed fulled of chinese panheads coming from hainan but always empty going back

----------


## bsnub

^ Gonna need to crack a cold one for this thread. Looking forward...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had booked all our train tickets online so it was just a matter of picking them up at the train station, this turned out to be the first of many headfucks but we eventually got them and took of for sanya city, Haikou has beaches to but there a bit shit



These trains get up to 250kmh so it was a quick trip to "The hawaii of china" Sanya city


What can possibly go wrong?



First of many shit meals

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> ^ Gonna need to crack a cold one for this thread. Looking forward...


Good idea, i,ll join you. Chinese beer was dreadful. Tasty enough but only 2 OR 3 %. couldnt get a buzz on with that shit

The first of many shite beers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We stayed in dadonghai, which has a nice beach. Yalong bay has a nicer beach but is quite expensive

Booked into the Bazza hotel



Totally chokka block with Russian tourists being miserable coontas, room was nice enough and had a good view, more importantly it had a good scratcher, chinese hotels tend to have really hard beds. ( Another thing that pissed me of)





Minibar was a bit small

----------


## beerlaodrinker

After checking in it was time to check out the beach










The pubs on the beach fire up when the sun goes down




philipino band

----------


## bsnub

HAAHA!! OMG!! What a nightmare!! Did you not research this or was it the old ladies call?  :rofl:

----------


## aging one

oh boy too many people for me.....  Keep it up mate... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> HAAHA!! OMG!! What a nightmare!! Did you not research this or was it the old ladies call?


It seemed a good idea at the time

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres a lot of bleak looking architecture in china but some of it was quite interesting

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Communication is tricky in china, theres bugger all english going on. i used an app on the smartass phone but im pretty sure it wasnt working well. Taxis would take me to the wrong destination and nobody whatsoever would let me shag there sister. I could of added greatly to there gene pool.


very unsporting behaviour

----------


## Latindancer

:rofl:    WTF ???

----------


## chassamui

Those sprogs are getting bigger fast mate. You feeding them too much?

Has the Mrs found her seafood yet?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

heres the beach at Yalong bay




some nice resorts here but sadly out of my budget

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Those sprogs are getting bigger fast mate. You feeding them too much?
> 
> Has the Mrs found her seafood yet?


She sure did. Atrip to sanya city one evening sorted out her seafood lust




even the Heinikens like water





The chinese dont seem to phased about the customers sitting in the restaurant minus the shirt, Thais dont like it much. i guess if its ok to cough and spit on the floor every 2 seconds then the shirts not a big deal

----------


## bsnub

Filth. What disgusting people.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Those sprogs are getting bigger fast mate. You feeding them too much?
> 
> Has the Mrs found her seafood yet?


Sprog number 1 is a chip of the old block. poor bugger will likely end up with gout and a drinking plomplen


its his birthday today so him and his little mates are going nuts on the cake and pizza, it was quite hard to keep him and his bro fed in china but at least they had mc donalds and KFC

----------


## beerlaodrinker

he is no dipshit though, he can spot a fake KFC a mile away




Only calmed him down by finding a Mcdonalds, he wanted to kick ass

----------


## Dillinger

That beach photo with you giving the thumbs up mate- quality :Smile: . If youve never been the UK like Terry, then thats what youre missing when the sun  does come out :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> That beach photo with you giving the thumbs up mate- quality. If youve never been the UK like Terry, then thats what youre missing when the sun  does come out


At least you get a decent beer in the UK

----------


## Looper

Top thread BLD  :tumbs: 

That beach is heaving with stinky chinks. What is the piss and shit PPM content of the water?



They have started invading Australia by tourist busload.

They get slightly further south every year.

Started in Surfers Paradise 6 years ago.

They were down to Burleigh Heads by 2013

They have recently been spotted in Coolangatta.

They are like cane toads.

Thankfully they do not disrobe and enter the water. They just mill around on the sand in lurid nylon clothing taking photos with selfie sticks.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres actually quite a lot to see and do on hainan island, we went out to a place called Monkey island via cable car




they were sneaky little fuckers and stole my young blokes orange juice



little fookers they were.

but hey. there kids are cute

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Top thread BLD 
> 
> That beach is heaving with stinky chinks. What is the piss and shit PPM content of the water?
> 
> 
> 
> They have started invading Australia by tourist busload.
> 
> They get slightly further south every year.
> ...


Its anyones guess what the shit and pee pee content is, they arent shy when they need to take a dump or a whizz, chinese baby clothes come with a flap at the back so they simply hold the nipper over a garbage can while he does his thang. nobody except me maybe finds this weird

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Theres actually quite a lot to see and do on hainan island, we went out to a place called Monkey island via cable car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were sneaky little fuckers and stole my young blokes orange juice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics mate, watch out for them thieving b'stard monkeys.

The beach break looks good for body surfing if all those terrible Chinese tourists would get out of the way.

Those topless Chinese would put me off my food.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## fishlocker

Top thread again Bld. Glad to see you getting out and about on a much deserved vacation no doubt. 

As for the surf it looks great . Reminds me of Myrtle Beach as far a tourist attractions go. It looks a great place to get the sprocket on a boogie board to roll in with the waves. 

It would be kind of like playing Pachinko, no?

Safe travels buddy and please stay out of trees. I don't care who's driving...the fish.
.
.

----------


## katie23

Great thread, bld. Thanks for the pics.

You & your kids even wore matching shirts for the flight - how cute!  :Very Happy:  your eldest son is showing the beginnings of a beer gut, and he's not drinking beer yet. Lol. Good to see that your Mrs had her fix of seafood.

Looking forward to more pics. As of now, Hainan island doesn't seem too attractive as a destination, but will keep my options open.  Cheers!

----------


## Latindancer

Hey BLD, I have a nephew who at age 15 looked just like your son. His dad got him working out and in 3 years he was built like a comic book superhero. I really couldn't believe the difference.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

He has also inherited the sloth gene. Would be hard to get him away from his Xbox  to get him exercising

----------


## katie23

^lol. Don't they have sports clubs in his school or in your city? One of my colleagues got his son into football/soccer early on. The kid is now in high school in Manila - kid was able to pass the try outs for athletic scholarship & was a full fledged scholar (free tuition + allowance) for his high school days. Good kid, his parents are very proud of him (and thankful for the savings they had in terms of tuition fees). Just an idea.  :Smile: 

Cheers and hope to see more pix!

----------


## Latindancer

Soccer is a good idea. Football is barbaric and gives too many injuries which last for life.

I think the idea would be to bring out his enthusiasm for something like that. Draw it out from within him. And the best way to do that would be to get him involved with a peer group in which soccer (or whatever) is a big thing.

 Kids _always_ follow what their peer group does.

Never underestimate the power of their peer group.

 I did all sorts of stupid shit when younger, just because my peer group did it. My excuse was ....."that was the 70s".... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Floating fishermans village on the way to monkey island

----------


## beerlaodrinker

PHOENIX ISLAND
It was billed as chinas Dubei! A cluster of sail shaped skyscrapers on a manmade island surrounded by tropical sea


At night they light it up in ever changing colours, This place was way out of my budget to





Tubby coonts can take a golf buggy up the hill to view it

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Tianya Haijao

This place had a nice beach but unfortunately swimming wasnt allowed

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nanshan temple

Mrs Bld quite likes temples so next we were of to see a buddhist temple 



After paying the entrance fee you can use trams to get around this large park, we were there on the weekend and it was packed



A mate of Butters?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We were done with Hainan so it was back on the train to Haikou to catch a 12 hour sleeper train to Guangzhou




To cross the Qiongzhou straits the train goes inside the ferry, I would of liked to see how they do that but they dont let you of the train to wonder around the ferry



This train came with 2 bunks per cabin with your own shitter and an armchair, we had 2 cabins

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Chinese Train staions get pretty busy




Theres always a hot water outlet for the noodles




just when i thought the beer couldnt get any worse i came across  this

----------


## beerlaodrinker

For a bit of light reading i brought along this, That chairman Mao dude sure was a coont.


It was a brutal read but im not surprised the fookers were starving, Have a look at the shite they eat, I wouldnt eat it either

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I thought they were havin a larf when they told me this is a beer



Yep, you guessed it. Shite

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Only had a day in guangzhou so didnt see a lot, 

guangzhou east train station is huge


We found a hop on hop of bus








At last, some decent beer

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next day we had a short train ride to Guilin, where the plan was to take a boat down river to Yangshuo.
Unfortunately Guilin was flooded and the boat was cancelled, had to take a van

----------


## katie23

BLD, what are those sail shaped buildings on Phoenix Island? Hotel, resort, shopping center, condos or casinos? Just curious. Thanks!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They are apartments and hotels. 1 is a 7 star hotel

----------


## aging one

> 7 star hotel


Does that make it 3.5 in the rest of the world?

----------


## Stumpy

> After checking in it was time to check out the beach


Holy Fkn Shit BLD...I'd been back on the first plane home if I was stuck on a beach with that many yelling Chinese that can't swim.  :rofl: 

I am sorry man but I much prefer a beach like this I recently went too.



Regardless man Great trip with family and many props to ya for dealing with Chinese folks...... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This was my third trip to china. Fuck knows what I was thinkin when I booked it. Apart from the trains i really cant say to much positive about the place. Maybe just gettin old and intolerant but i really didnt find the fookers endearing whatsoever. That book i read might of set the tone it was pretty depressing to read about the great leap forward. Would of been better of sitting on a beach in thailand or Cambodia drinking real beer and eating real food. Doubt I would go back again. China ain't exactly cheap either

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
>  7 star hotel
> 
> 
> Does that make it 3.5 in the rest of the world?


it sure would. Star ratings are generally meaningless 5here. You invariably get a bed that's like sleeping on a plank. Out of all the places we stayed only 3 were ok. The last night in kunming I coughed up and stayed in a very nice place

----------


## Stumpy

> This was my third trip to china. Fuck knows what I was thinkin when I booked it. Apart from the trains i really cant say to much positive about the place. Maybe just gettin old and intolerant but i really didnt find the fookers endearing whatsoever. That book i read might of set the tone it was pretty depressing to read about the great leap forward. Would of been better of sitting on a beach in thailand or Cambodia drinking real beer and eating real food. Doubt I would go back again. China ain't exactly cheap either


I understand BLD.  After my 6 months there doing product transfers in SZ I couldn't wait to GTFO.  555.  Food sucks.  Everywhere you go they all talk at 125db. It was brutal.  As you said, much prefer a trip in Thailand during the week and eat waaaay better food.  

Welcome back to some sanity. 555

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Pretty happy to be be back in Laos. People don't scream at each other while having a conversation. Damn the chinks are noisy rascals. Anyway after guilin we arrived in yangshuo. The place really reminded me of vang vieng . Very similar with lots of limestone karst  and a couple of rivers. But no chilled out atmosphere.They really need to lighten up those fookers. Way to serious and shifty for me

----------


## Looper

Keeping the beer drinking arm rested until evening for match fitness... Top stuff Lao!!!

----------


## fishlocker

> They are apartments and hotels. 1 is a 7 star hotel


I'd like to get inside one just for a feel. 
Gave me half a chub just looking at them. Sexy, no?

What was the architect thinking? Looks like clams to me. Put a black flag on top and  you're in. A racing stripe beats a bush any day. 

In all reality it must be cool to say you survived China.  I want to see the great wall someday. Quite an adventure that would be as I heard it's allways packed full of tourists. Still a once in a lifetime venture for us after we win the rat race, of course. Until then We'll stick to tbe Dells.Nothing like riding a Duck on the Wisconsin river. You should come out next summer.Your boys would love to play in the worlds largest water park. Just a thought while they are still young.  

Myself I love the Petenwell Flowage and the Castle Rock area. Once I cast a Rapala next to the submerged stone farmhouse  ( it was there before they built the damn) and hooked into a large bass. We were in my Old Town Canoe.  As I almost got it to the side of the canoe it got a second wind and headed back down to the depths of wich it came. 
Suddenly it felt like it had twice the mass and as I reeled it in sure enough it was two  Bass. One on each treble hook of the Rapala lure. No joke, I'll forever remember that fishes tail.

As for the Dells I have fond memories and a few more stories.  Didn't mean to sidetrack your awsome    vacation thread. 

Oh and BLD miss fish follows along with TD and commented that you are of the few on the forum that are indeed genuine and for that you get a Kudos from us. Thanks for that as it is a rarity these days. 

Peace out.....the fishes.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

YANGSHUO
This place reminds me a lot of vang vieng

----------


## beerlaodrinker

*History*

 

 View of Moonhill


 In the 1980s, the town became popular with foreign Backpackers,  and by the late 1990s, packaged tourists began arriving in greater  numbers. At that time, domestic tourists represented only a small  fraction, but soon outnumbered foreign tourists by a greater margin in  2005. Today, the town is a resort destination for both domestic and  foreign travelers.
 The history of West Street dates back to over 1400 years ago. Since  the street is popular with locals and foreigners alike, signs are  written in both Chinese and English. Due to the relatively high number  of foreign visitors, many locals speak some English unlike Chinese towns  of its size.
 The Yangshuo region has numerous locations for climbing, most easily  accessible by bicycle, public bus or taxi-van. The most famous of these crags is moon hill  with several 5.13 graded lines. Other crags of note include Low  Mountain, Twin Gates, Baby Frog, The Egg, Bamboo Grove and Wine Bottle  Cliff.


Theres a lot to do and see here and it was a big hit with the kids




Bamboo rafting down the Li 









Not often you get a smile out of them




Kids werent to impressed when there mum rented chinese costumes for them.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The wifes (cough) slightly more athletic than me and wanted to climb up moonhill. I stayed in the carpark and bought a couple of beers from this sweet old lady

----------


## bobo746

I hope you found some descent piss on the trip. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I hope you found some descent piss on the trip.


 Yangshuo was probably the only place i got a decent beer and a feed.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No idea what this game is but saw the chinks playing it everywhere

----------


## Dillinger

^ Mahjong

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## beerlaodrinker

That clears that up

----------


## somtamslap

Nice bit of adventuring, mate. Enjoyed that immensely.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Plenty more pics to come slappers . I've been over indulging in the bevvys since I 've been back. Sort that shit out tomorrow?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The speciality of yangshuo is beer fish, carp cooked in beer.  not to bad



The kids went for the chicken soup


They still prefer Mc donalds. Even if there store tends to fuckup a good view

----------


## beerlaodrinker

West street is where all the tourists go for decent food and beer








The japs must of got themselves barred from this place by being overly polite

----------


## Bogon

Fair play mate.

Good to see you exercising the arm.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great fred mate!  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Took the kids of to a cave.




They had a mudbath and a hot spring in here the kids could play in

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I could of spent a couple more nights in Yangshuo but the plan was to take the train to Guiyang and fly to Lijiang from there. we wanted to go to black dragon snow mountain as none of us had seen snow before.

That plan soon went to shit as our flight to Lijiang went from a 7.00 am departure to a 3.30pm departure.  Bugger

Finally on the plane but at least the airline put us in a hotel while we waited.

Kids practicing there gambling skills, Room came with a Mahjong table







The kids got to see some snow when we landed. unfortunately it was on a poster

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Lijiang is a perfect combination of historical sites, snow-capped mountains, lakes, and ethnic minority cultures. It is famed worldwide for its UNESCO Heritage Site, *the old town of lijiang*, which dates back to over 800 years ago.   
* 	Where Lijiang Is* 

  	Lijiang is located in the northwest of Yunnan Province, Southwest China. It is about 500 km (300 mi) northwest of the capital city Kunming, one hour away by air.   
* 	The Features of Lijiang* 

 		Lijiang is an important transit point along the Ancient Tea Horse Road. It was a center for the economic and cultural communication between *various ethnic groups* such as the Naxi, Han, Tibetans, and Bai. 		Lijiang boasts *spectacular natural scenery* varying from snowy mountains and highland glacial lakes to majestic canyons, making it a great place for outdoor activity lovers. 		It is a healthy place to escape city stress, with an *excellent environment and leisurely lifestyle*, which draws a large number of visitors from bustling metropolises.

----------


## grasshopper

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> Those sprogs are getting bigger fast mate. You feeding them too much?
> 
> Has the Mrs found her seafood yet?
> 
> 
> Sprog number 1 is a chip of the old block. poor bugger will likely end up with gout and a drinking plomplen
> ...


Have you got him on the beer Lao Dark already?

Just askin' like.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

1 pisshead in the familys enough according to the handbrake

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We had booked a hotel called  LOVE CLOUD BOUTIQUE HOTEL IN THE WATERSIDE.
(Good Grief)

Nice place if yer feeling a bit romantic, but unfortunately the sign was in chinese and we wasted a couple of hours trotting around the cobbled streets looking for it.





Looking at your missus backing out a bad boy would sure be a passion killer i reckon

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cant recommend the Tibetan highland barley beer either

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A Chiangjiang CJ750


The CJ750 motorcycle is based on the original 1956 Soviet IMZ (Irbitski Mototsikletniy Zavod) M-72which itself was derived from the earlier German 1938 BMWR71

----------


## katie23

That looked like a nice boutique hotel - but I don't like the see-through toilet door! Lol. 

Cheers, keep the pics coming!

----------


## Iceman123

> Cant recommend the Tibetan highland barley beer either


I am flying into Guangzhou on Thursday staying in Foshan. Give me the heads up on any decent beer.

A few years ago it was all Tsingtao beer served at room temperature- I hope it's improved

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> Cant recommend the Tibetan highland barley beer either
> 
> 
> I am flying into Guangzhou on Thursday staying in Foshan. Give me the heads up on any decent beer.
> 
> A few years ago it was all Tsingtao beer served at room temperature- I hope it's improved


Im sorry to disapoint you but it definately hasnt improved, tsingtao is still like making love in a canoe (fucking close to water) and still served at room temperature, Foshan isnt far from downtown but far enough away to guarantee you will struggle to get a decent beer

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Lijiang old town is a bit touristy but at the same time sort of like stepping back in time




Gotta blow torch them pigs trotters

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Damn shame we didnt get to see more but the train was booked for the short ride to dali in the morning, would of been a nightmare to change the bookings

Time for a Bong

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The ole Blurter was having a rough time of it in china but this was probably by no means the worst one i encountered. at least i didnt have to squat. To old for that plus i wouldnt get back up with me dickie wing

----------


## fishlocker

That crapper has made in China written all over it.

----------


## stroller

Not made to take the weight of bogon oafs.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Not made to take the weight of bogon oafs.





> Anything to add to the thread topic or just attempting to turn this into another one of your shitfests, freak?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

While i was frollicking around china gunter the coonta was changing adult Diapers in the fatherland, Hows that workin out for ya Kunty?



I think he was missing me.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

There was plenty of good food to be had in lijiang, Even the kids had a go at the chinese food here

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cant go wrong with a hotpot

----------


## beerlaodrinker

A pity we ran out of time because of the plane delay, Next day we were back on the train for a short trip to Dali

----------


## terry57

> If youve never been the UK like Terry, then thats what youre missing when the sun  does come out



Never going either,

With the amount of Pomgolians living outside that shitter it tells me the place is well Fooked. 


Actually I have just unloaded my 130 K Qantas Frequent flyer points so it will never happen.

I love Asia long time,  Fook Engerland Eh.  :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

DALI

The ancient city of Dali is one of Yunnan's most popular tourist  destinations. It has historic sites, ancient buildings and temples,  nearby beautiful Cangshan Mountain and Erhai Lake, local crafts, and the  "Foreigners' Street" with Western-style restaurants and bars and  English-speaking business owners. The street is popular with both  foreigners and Chinese. It is known as a backpackers’ haven. Cangshan  Mountain is a great, scenic hiking area and a natural reserve. Erhai  Lake is to the east and Cangshan Mountain is to the west. Tourists  visiting the area can see temples and architecture 1000 years old, buy  beautiful souvenirs and objects of art, learn about the history of the  area and of the native peoples, and go on excursions to the nearby lake  and mountain.

Very similar to lijiang

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I had had enough of pagodas and chinks by the time we got to Dali so was quite happy just to wander around foreigner street guzzling shite beers





Kids were happy to see there was a KFC in town

----------


## BaitongBoy

Some great pics, BLD...

Any Soaphouses, or whatever they're called?...Cough...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Its good just wondering around seeing what sort of shite the chinks are throwing in there gobs

----------


## aging one

The bread looks okay, stuff one of those round loaves with ham and cheese, and some veg... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Some great pics, BLD...
> 
> Any Soaphouses, or whatever they're called?...Cough...


 None that i saw

----------


## beerlaodrinker



----------


## terry57

> The ole Blurter was having a rough time of it in china but this was probably by no means the worst one i encountered. at least i didnt have to squat. To old for that plus i wouldnt get back up with me dickie wing



Hey Lao,

When i toured Fish head land ten years ago a trip to the bogs was quite a fookin head fuk.  :Confused: 

Ya would walk in the bogs and a concrete trench would run along the wall, no partitions. 

All the Fish heads would be crouched over it having a nasty shit, smoking durries and yelling at each other. 

I was hard to work out whether to laugh my box off or just get a gun and shoot the lot.

Lucky i never had a gun.   :bananaman: 

Fook that Country, it's well fooked.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Of we go again. Another sleeper train to Kunming, Pretty impressed with these trains, Clean and always seemed to be on time






Kids thought they were the go to



And you get a choice of shitters



The food onboards pretty ordinary though, so bring your own

----------


## beerlaodrinker

*Quick Guide on Train Travel in China*

                      China train system boasts over 77,000 miles (124,000 km) long  railway, including the world's largest high speed train network  connecting more than 500 cities across the country, and the highest  speed can reach 186 mi/h (300 km/h)HOW TO BUY TICKETS  Two  methods: book with an online agency as early as possible to ensure the  best seat/berth; purchase at a railway station with your original  passport at most 28 days in advance.Which type of train and which class to choose High speed types are recommended, with second/first/business class seats for short-time journeys. Soft Sleepers and Hard Sleepers are good choices for an overnight trip.How to collect tickets Two  ways: deliver to a hotel you reserved in China; pick up by yourself at a  railway station with your original passport and pickup number.Pay a bit extra and get them delivered to your gaff, I didnt and it was a nightmare picking them up from the station

----------


## Thailandbound

> Good idea, i,ll join you. Chinese beer was dreadful. Tasty enough but only 2 OR 3 %. couldnt get a buzz on with that shit
> 
> The first of many shite beers


Alright, now I get what beer you were on about in my, "You know you are back in China thread." lol. 
Sorry, I missed this thread, BLD. It looks like you had quite an interesting trip. Nice pics. I've heard many things about Lijiang as it has quite a history to the place. I also have friends in Dalian who seem to like it. 

What city was your favorite? Guilin is so beautiful..near Yangshuo which is picture perfect.

----------


## barrylad66

Tnx for sharing mate

----------


## Hugh Cow

Thanks BLD great pics and thread.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Alright, now I get what beer you were on about in my, "You know you are back in China thread." lol. 
> Sorry, I missed this thread, BLD. It looks like you had quite an interesting trip. Nice pics. I've heard many things about Lijiang as it has quite a history to the place. I also have friends in Dalian who seem to like it. 
> 
> What city was your favorite? Guilin is so beautiful..near Yangshuo which is picture perfect.


Yangshuo was probably my fave. Looks a lot like vang vieng. Hainan island was good to

----------


## pseudolus

Great thread BLD. I do appreciate a bloke who will bald face take pictures of birds, not only with the birds knowing he is taking a picture of them, but in front of his wife and kids as well. 


Few points - 

"First of many shit meals" - didn't look that bad. Apart from the egg, the brown stodge, the veg. The Rice looked OK. What you grumbling about? 

Did you shit on the train? 

Bathhouses - every Chinese hotel has a sexy massage sauna in it. Didn't you start a fight and bugger off "for a beer" at least once? 

Wife changed her hair style? Looks good. Especially that picture of her leaning over the hotpot   with some cleavage on display. Yeah that was really good. 
 :Wank: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Thailandbound

> Yangshuo was probably my fave. Looks a lot like vang vieng


Great.. I hope to visit early summer, both Guiin and Yangshuo. How much for the ride down the Li river? Any tips? I plan on doing a lot of biking around there.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We had planned on taking the boat from guilin to yangshuo or vice vice versa but guilin was flooded after huge rains. Took a private car from the guilin hotel we were at to yangehuo for about $30. It looked like there were plenty of biking opportunitys in yangshuo. Easy to hire them by the looks of things. Taxis seem3d hard to come by so bikes would of been perfect. I couldnt ride one though as i was still getting over a broken arm

----------


## Thailandbound

^Cheers, then. Hope your arm is fine now. Hope you got to visit the rice terraces (Longsheng) near Guilin? 
Beautiful area, nevertheless.

----------

